# Eat Stop Eat?



## Bassman101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone heard of the book Eat Stop Eat?  If so tell me your thoughts please. Hell tell me some be too I don't care lol!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 14, 2014)

Isn't this just another approach to intermittent fasting? I've heard of it but can't recall the details.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 14, 2014)

It's just another form of calorie restriction.
Cals in vs cals out is always going to work. How you go about achieving that is the difference with all these various diet methodologies.


----------



## Bassman101 (Nov 14, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Isn't this just another approach to intermittent fasting? I've heard of it but can't recall the details.



Yeah basically fasting for like a 24hr period one or two times a week.  Wondering if anyone has tried it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2014)

Bassman101 said:


> Yeah basically fasting for like a 24hr period one or two times a week.  Wondering if anyone has tried it?



I would wind up eating my shoe... or my first born... whichever was closest when the moment came.  I can't see the point of things like this.  It's all gimmicks. Interesting to discuss the science behind all of these things but in all seriousness if you want to cut, just cut your portions down. That's all it takes.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't stop eating...


----------



## stonetag (Nov 14, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I can't stop eating...


Your AVI reflects that bro! at least you're getting laid...i guess..lol


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 14, 2014)

I used to do IF and looked into eat stop eat, but never did it - I went the Leangains route.  Back then I was just getting into lifting and weighed about 145.  I started with  powerlifting and got pretty strong in the 148 class. Eventually I decided that I needed to put on weight and move up because being strong was the goal, not being a strong little guy.  

So it's been about 3 years since then.  I'm now around 195.  That's close to 50 Lbs. My bf% was about 8% when I was 145 - I was super lean.  I'm now 10-12%, so I gained a lot of muscle.  

That DID NOT happen with any form of intermittent fasting.  If you want to cut, then IF can work if it fits in with your lifestyle.  But there are also other ways to get there.  For bulking, I would. It advise it.


----------



## eazy57 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bassman101 said:


> Yeah basically fasting for like a 24hr period one or two times a week.  Wondering if anyone has tried it?



I do it every now and then. It's an easy way to restrict calories. and I don't find it that hard. The difficulty is not eating everything in sight once the fast is over.


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 14, 2014)

I have used IF in the past as well. I did it by post ponning breakfast until 11 a.m.  So I didn't eat for a total of 13 hours. First 2 meals after that where protein based with a little fat. First carb meal was 2 hours before training.  Big meal after training.  Did this to lean out. The one thing I did find beneficial is that I was never hungry. It seems that by putting off breakfast my body never got hungry, where as if I ate a small meal earlier in the day I would be hungrier sooner.   I don't think I would ever use it again but I was very surprised that i never got hungry until I ate my first meal.


----------



## Bassman101 (Nov 15, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> I have used IF in the past as well. I did it by post ponning breakfast until 11 a.m.  So I didn't eat for a total of 13 hours. First 2 meals after that where protein based with a little fat. First carb meal was 2 hours before training.  Big meal after training.  Did this to lean out. The one thing I did find beneficial is that I was never hungry. It seems that by putting off breakfast my body never got hungry, where as if I ate a small meal earlier in the day I would be hungrier sooner.   I don't think I would ever use it again but I was very surprised that i never got hungry until I ate my first meal.



Yeah my friend that gave me the book that is kind of what he does last meal about 8 at night then don't eat till about noon next day.  He is a beast and cut up.


----------

